# Best way to load hogs



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

My 5 hogs will be going to the butcher soon and I'd like some ideas on how to load them into the stock trailer. They are behind electronet now. I was thinking about herding them into a pen of portable stock panels then moving them somehow into the stock trailer. Should be a riot, no?

Wendy


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

if you have a gate back the trailer up to the gate and fix wire to the trailer for sides.Start feeding them in the trailer for a few days before you want them loaded,they will get use to the trailer,and on the final day put out the feed and shut them in.However not as much fun as wrestling them!
Good Luck


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Feeding them in the trailer sounds like a good idea. If you don't have a stock trailer available to use for a few days, then probably building a portable pen with wings into the trailer would work well.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My vote is for feeding them in the stock trailer for a few days. Works beautifully for me.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I recommend having someone with a video camera standing by while conducting this procedure. It's always helpful to have an after action review of the process. We'll be glad to help with that.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Best way I've found to load any livestock is to get someone else to do it! LOL 

If not get a hogboard. I've read about them on here and have used them to move my guinea hogs. Works like a charm.

Mike


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

:banana02: Never moved hogs so I have never tried this but was told that a hog will go anywhere for an over ripe banana...


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

deaconjim said:


> I recommend having someone with a video camera standing by while conducting this procedure. It's always helpful to have an after action review of the process. We'll be glad to help with that.


Oh, you'll want the video. It'll be one of the funnier things you'll ever watch. Our videos are always a little shaky because my wife is struggling to not laugh so hard she wets her pants.

An old farm boy that came and butchered one of our pigs recommended doing this: Take a piece of baling twine with a slip-knot. Loop it around the snout, inside the mouth (not including the lower jaw.) Tighten up the knot and lead them around. He swears by it. Never tried it, so I don't know how well it works. Don't know how humane that is, but probably better than chasing them around for an hour.

If the trailer isn't available for a few days prior, build a sturdy little pen in your pen and feed them in it. Make it so you can easily get them in it with food, block off the open end and then have a way to open it to the trailer and push them in. If they're at all loose, you'll have a real chore on your hands. I tried the special treat thing; they forget about food real fast when they realize you have plans for them.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

feeding them in the trailer is what we do everytime we load pigs. we park the trailer in the pig yard several days in advance and feed them in there. then when the day comes, we simply shut the door. our trailer has an internal gate, so we shut the ones that are going in the internal gate and let the rest out.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

first time me and the ex-owners of a certain boar hog that was about 200-250 lbs tried to load the tame pet hog into my van, no matter how much food he said he wasnt going in there, so I had to rope him and hold on for dear life until he and I both were exhausted, then he laid down for just a second breathing hard, then the ex-owner of him was given an idea from one of her staff that we wished we had tranquilizers (LOL). so the lady said she had some ACE injectable on hand so she gave him a mild dose of it and he got really sleepy and us 3 women rolled him onto a comforter blanket and grabbed all sides of it and lifted him into the van and soon as I started up the van he woke right up and walked around rooting up the van.....worried me sick he'd destroy it before I got him home. when we got him home I had to rope him and drag him on his side (as he was super stubborn) all the way thru the gate and into the pen - then I took the rope off him and off he went - running around like he'd never been drugged, then he crashed and slept til next day. I had my workout for the day and was just about sick of pigs that day and he was my first pig. LOL.

I suppose if one could do it the best way would be to back up cage/truck/or trailer to the pen gate and make side pieces (a chute) then chase the hog down or up the chute and into the vehicle. however it would probably be a good idea for two people to guard each side of the chute in case the hog tried to jump it or ram right thru them.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

The easiest way to move hogs is if they are dead.

To accomplish that, drop some food on the ground, shoot them in the head with a .22 and then stick them in the neck as per hog sticking instructions.

Once they are dead, you may as well complete the process yourself.

Seriously, driving live hogs into a trailer that they aren't used to is an absolute nightmare.

Pete


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The processor comes to us, but I still interact with my pigs to keep them tame and easy to work with. If I walk into a trailer, they'll follow me -- and without any food.

The processors are funny; they always says my pigs make it difficult to shoot. Why? The pigs stand in front of them waiting for a belly rub! -G-

When I read what some of you go through, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Our processor comes to our property too. He charges $75.00 per pig. With our last pig he and his adult son went from shot-to-the-head to pulling out on to the road in about a 1/2 hour. It would have taken me most of the day to have two clean 1/2's hanging the way they did. There is also no stress on the animal. The pig went from relaxed in his pasture, to hanging at our butcher in less than an hour. Our butcher is only three miles away, so our meat never leaves town.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

we have used stock panels. Back the trailer to the gate, two panels one on each side and a few folks on each panel, pigs are strong. By withholding food from the day before, going to slaughter right , they are hungry so some food in the trailer and walk behind them with the panels.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for all your "advice". lol 

I'll try the "feeding in the livestock trailer" trick. However, they will have to jump into it, as it has a swinging door, not a ramp. I've been reading that pigs can jump?

Wendy


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm not a professional hog raiser but When I took my two to the butcher it started out as a fight. Then I remembered what an old guy told me. We put a bushel basket over their head and you can back them anywhere you want to go. Even right onto a trailer. Dangdest thing I ever seen but it works


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

yup secret is getting them used to eating in trailer, and than withholding food one day......they'll be waiting on you IN the trailer.

as for snaring the snout. thats a common practice and no they will not lead around like a dog. they will stand there and scream like your killing them, and you will have to drag them around. wont hurt the hog, but you will be deafened from the god awful screaming, and get a hellacious work out dragin a market sized hog around.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

snaring is only good if you want to tattoo them or put tags in thier ears. they stand stock still and wont move.

you must use a real snare though and keep back pressure on it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Trailer ramp; Slide a pallet or two just *under* the back end of the trailer. They can use the pallet(s) as a step-up. Try to find pallets that have the cross boards close together so the pigs' feet won't slip between boards and trap or frighten them. With the pallet(s) under the trailer, you won't have anything to move out of the way in order to close the trailer door/gate.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

RedneckPete said:


> The easiest way to move hogs is if they are dead.
> 
> To accomplish that, drop some food on the ground, shoot them in the head with a .22 and then stick them in the neck as per hog sticking instructions.
> 
> ...


I'm with Pete on this one. Much easier.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

As others have said, get them used to the trailer by feeding them in it. Do not feed them 24 hrs before you want to haul them. When they are hungry, they'll go just about anywhere you want them to.

A pallet or two as a step works well, as does a pile of old hay.

The more stressed out you get trying to load them, the more stressed and uncooperative the pigs will get. If they are not cooperating, walk away so everyone can calm down.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Patience works great. Leaving the trailer where they can self load is a good way to do it. Put in bedding and food. Come back and close the door.

We load pigs every week to take to market. What we have is a setup where there is an outer area we call them too, then a sorting pen we sort the ones in we might want. Then we sort out those we don't want and move the ones we do want up the chute and into the van to go. Sooth and easy.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Rogo said:


> The processor comes to us, but I still interact with my pigs to keep them tame and easy to work with. If I walk into a trailer, they'll follow me -- and without any food.
> 
> The processors are funny; they always says my pigs make it difficult to shoot. Why? The pigs stand in front of them waiting for a belly rub! -G-
> 
> When I read what some of you go through, I don't know how you do it.


My pigs will follow me anywhere I go if I have a bucket in my hands......
They believe it is feed time.
I also spend time with my animals each morning, thus they also trust me.
Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Just a follow up...

We planned to leave the stock trailer in the pen for a few days prior to loading and feed the hogs in there. When we unhitched, the hogs were estatic about their new "toy". They starting mouthing it and rocking it about. A couple jumped in to get the feed. A couple more started eating the wood ramp. Then the taillights. The DH, afraid of the destruction they might render unto the trailer, quickly hitched it back up and parked it adjacent to the pen. Come loading day and after a 24 hour fast, we put some yummy food int he trays and waited for them to jump in. The smallest jumped in immediately, but the others couldn't (or wouldn't). The DH went back to the barn for the wood step. Once in place, two others came in for the feast, leaving only one unloaded. This big piggy wanted the food but wouldn't take the leap. So the DH had a plan. As soon as the hog placed two front feet on the trailer platform, he would heft the back-end up while I quickly shut the door. It worked but he strained his wrist badly, as he underestimated the weight of the hog vs. his strength. All in all, it took us a half hour to load the hogs; not so bad, loading the lambs went worse, even with the use of a dog. I can't wait to get the weights on them.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

deaconjim said:


> I recommend having someone with a video camera standing by while conducting this procedure. It's always helpful to have an after action review of the process. We'll be glad to help with that. [/QUOTE
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.............Ahem, thanks, I needed a morning laugh!
> Greg Zeigler
> Alger, Ohio


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

bee said:


> :banana02: Never moved hogs so I have never tried this but was told that a hog will go anywhere for an over ripe banana...


They're also rather fond of Plantains, but I recommend steel-fingered gloves if you're planning to hold onto it. :1pig:

I almost lost a few when we had an escapee and a plantain was the quickest thing to grab to entice him back to the pen. He loved it alright. He almost loved himself some of my fingers, too.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking4ewes said:


> So the DH had a plan. As soon as the hog placed two front feet on the trailer platform, he would heft the back-end up while I quickly shut the door. It worked but he strained his wrist badly, as he underestimated the weight of the hog vs. his strength.


Not too long ago I posted here about a gilt that kept getting out. It came to a head one day with an over-exertion of my strength in much the same way when she went through the electric and met me at the front door when I went out to do morning chores. :grit: I learned that day that just because adrenaline and anger allow you to _be able_ to do something doesn't mean you should. I'm 5'6'', female. Not a lightweight, but not extremely strong for a woman, either. I grabbed her by the back legs and carried/wheel-barrowed her across the yard, shoved her in the stock trailer and told her "you get out of this, you're dinner!" Felt great at the time. That little *&^%$! Unfortunately, for the next two days I could barely move my back. :nono:


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Never tried to load a pig but according to one of the HT members, this is how you don't want to do it.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=218343


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Average hanging weight (head skin feet on) was 190 lbs. at 6 1/2 months of age, raised on pasture.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Easiest time I ever had loading pigs was by using my "Judas goat"

She went in to see what goodies might be there, and the pig followed. Put her out and slammed the door on him. Less than 5 minutes!


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I made a chute out of cattle panels up to the trailer. Then I bolted a 4' piece of plywood to the front of my atv.
Didn't feed them much the night before and they went right in to the chute with a bribe. Fairly easy except for one hog and he eventually gave up and went right in.

You have to wire the panels down real well because a spooked hog will go right through it.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

deaconjim said:


> I recommend having someone with a video camera standing by while conducting this procedure. It's always helpful to have an after action review of the process. We'll be glad to help with that.


hahahahahaha...here is a reposting of my moms comment from one of my post on my blog, which is why I laughed at the camera idea!

"_...pigs...they are B-A-C-O-N. Having said that, I will confess to having rocked one to sleep, having watched the stars in a midnight sky, head resting on the velvet belly of Herman, my boar named after a neighbor who had eight kids. 

Mike almost was trampled to death by wild pigs at the age of maybe nine or ten. The 'Wild pigs" were ten piglets and their mother. Understand that we raised these pigs in a dirt-floor barn. It was our first experience at selling piglets and gee, nobody told us to sell them at an early age. These 'babies' probably weighed 50 pounds each and their mother? Well, she was FAT and MAD. Mike's job was to hold up a cattle gate to force the piggies to run by his dad who would then scoop them up and plop them in the back of the truck. My job was to lower the truck gate as needed.All was going as well as such an endeavor can go with one big hog and about eight 'babies' running around the mud/pig poop floor. Suddenly, Mama Pig had enough and charged Mike. All I could see was my ten year old, falling over backwards holding the gate, slowly sinking into ...well you know....and the mother hog plus babies running over him! Now, is it any wonder that he is not sympathetic to pigs becoming bacon? 

Oh, to give you an idea of our family values, I had wanted to name our three pigs after my aunts: Aunt Maude, Aunt Lorraine, and Aunt Dorris. My mother informed me that NONE of my aunts had that type of sense of humor and that I had better find new names ---- quick. I did. I named them after 'favorite' teachers.

Michael survived the hogs which is more than I can say for the hogs."_

Photo of me and the sows (can't get the image to work in the post!)!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onblonde/2429418365/in/set-72157604702708325/


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

After reading some of these posts I was a bit worried as I just sold my two hogs each approx. 440-450 lbs. It was a little past their regular feeding time. We had a bowl of feed and lead them right up the plywood make-shift ladder onto the trailer. No problems, no panels, had a thick rope collar around their neck to help lead like a horse which they didn't like when we first started to put in on but quickly lost concern when the big bowl of feed was stuck under their snouts. Just sold and loaded them today


----------

